# Accountants on Forum -- Melbourne or sydney?



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi...

Can anyone guide me .... which is the good place for accountants... Sydney or Melbourne???


Please shed some light.....


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

check seek, i'd say, wherever you find more openings


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Both places are good an have opportunities. Simple search on seek for accountants in last seven days would show:
Sydney (1124 jobs)
Melbourne (896 jobs)
Brisbane (685 jobs)


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey anj....

can one find an odd job easily before u get a proper job?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it depends on how good you are, how you present yourself and how impressive your cv is.

a lot of people suggest tweaking your cv according to job being offered and i think it works incase of odd jobs, worked for my friend but my husband is very particular about working in his field, he can not really tweak the cv according to the job description. for an IT professional you either know it or you dont, you can not make things up.


----------



## Ruvi (Jun 24, 2011)

Glad to see there many of us. I am still starting out, but I am looking to moving in the next four years so I guess I will be patient, I am keen on living in melbourne.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

As an accountant, unless you take the local examinations for tax law and corporate law at the minimum, you will find it very hard to break into the industry. 

Accounting has strong demand with high turnover, but really, the gold standard accounting qualifications here are the CA or CPA.

Unless you intend to get localised education for accounting on top of what you already have, you will struggle unless your qualification is highly renowned.

As a rule of thumb, the "ACCA" qualification is not very widely recognised here, and neither are the CAs from the sub-continent seem in the industry at the same level as those from the GAA accounting bodies.

The Big4 (KPMG, Deloitte, E&Y, PwC) are the biggest accounting firms, but there are others such as Lawler Chartered Accountants, Grant Thornton, Moore Stephens etc which are quite large in their own right. However, all of them insist on getting the CA from ICAA at some stage.

That said, keep trying, and once you get your foot in, accounting is a rewarding career line with very diverse options.

P.S. Don't limit yourself to financial firms only. Accountants are hired by more or less every company.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

twister292 said:


> As an accountant, unless you take the local examinations for tax law and corporate law at the minimum, you will find it very hard to break into the industry.
> 
> Accounting has strong demand with high turnover, but really, the gold standard accounting qualifications here are the CA or CPA.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the useful information.

I have already paid fee for CPA ...... i am registered there. they have asked to appear for 4 examz out of 6...... i am already preparing for them.....


I think after clearing the exams i do stand a chance to get a good job IA.

What do you do and which city do you live in?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You should be good to go with a CPA...it's a highly regarded qualification.

I am currently in Melbourne.


----------



## skuruvi (Dec 20, 2010)

*Does a CPA membership count?*



twister292 said:


> As an accountant, unless you take the local examinations for tax law and corporate law at the minimum, you will find it very hard to break into the industry.
> 
> Accounting has strong demand with high turnover, but really, the gold standard accounting qualifications here are the CA or CPA.
> 
> ...


Hi Twister,

Thanks for the update, i am doing CIMA, UK currently.. Once I qualify I will be able to get a CPA membership as there is a tie up between the 2 Institutes. will this help or is it neccessary that we need to do the CPA course?

I am basically a management accountant - not really into taxation/audit but stratergic business planning/reporting etc...... .Can you help me out?

Thanks


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

If there is a full reciprocity agreement, you will only need to take the exams for australian corporate law and tax law...if you are an associate member you will need to take all 6 CPA exams.

If your employer does not require a CPA/CA there shouldnt by any issues with using your existing qualifications as such.


----------



## skuruvi (Dec 20, 2010)

*thanks*

thanks


----------



## priyadheeraj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Twister,

Details provided are really useful, I am immigrating as an Accountant, however I am a lawyer and company secretary. Can you guide me as to what kind of opportunities exist for lawyers.

Regards,
Priya


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

uroojs said:


> Thank you for the useful information.
> 
> I have already paid fee for CPA ...... i am registered there. they have asked to appear for 4 examz out of 6...... i am already preparing for them.....
> 
> ...


Dear Uroojs;

Hope your preparations for upcoming OZ joyride are going smoothly!

Nice to read your above captioned post for registering in CPA program.I have following queries with reference to your CPA venture:

1-How did you get admission in CPA and they granted you exemption in 2 exams?you have been very lucky though!
2-Had you done your migration assessment through CPA?
3-Are you an ACMA/ACA from Pakistan?They did't require you to complete any abridging subjects before uptaking in CPA program?
4-What is the road map uptill you will be a CPA- I mean experience requirements and those related prerequisites?Where do you stand now ,in the journey leading to CPA?

Please share complete procedure with me.I shall be grateful to you for this great help. 

Thanks in advance!

BR

Hassan


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

sorry to barge in, but i recently got approved for 175 and planning to move to Australia. I am AICPA License holder, Doest it carry any meaning in Australia, in terms of AICPA designation being favorable? will it be my foolishness to land in Australia without getting my CA license. AICPA does have MRA with ICAA but process is complicated and i was planning to start the process once i land there.
Hope to receive your feedbacks.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

AICPA does have a reciprocity arrangement with ICAA through the GAA alliance, so as long as you are a full member of the AICPA, you should be able to sail through pretty seamlessly. They might make you redo the exams for aussie corporate and tax law though.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

1-How did you get admission in CPA and they granted you exemption in 2 exams?you have been very lucky though!

I applied for CPA by submitting my assessment letter which says i am eligible to apply for my assoicateship. and by paying a fee of 285 AUD.


2-Had you done your migration assessment through CPA?

Yes.

3-Are you an ACMA/ACA from Pakistan?They did't require you to complete any abridging subjects before uptaking in CPA program?

I am a Fellow Member of ACCA (FCCA), According to my application outscome i have been waived first two parts and is required to appear for profesional examinationa. Articles are also waived as i am a full member of ACCA.

4-What is the road map uptill you will be a CPA- I mean experience requirements and those related prerequisites?Where do you stand now ,in the journey leading to CPA?


Look, my circumstances are different i am also holder of MBA degree in Risk Management from a leading university of Pakistan and has an experience of 9 years in banking sector on managerial positions and above. Right now i am equ. to SVP in a leading private sector bank. I have kept both the options open, to remain a banking ... i have credits experience. and to work as accountant. Intially at any position.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

uroojs said:


> i am also holder of MBA degree in Risk Management from a leading university of Pakistan


Errrr which leading university in Pakistan offers MBA in Risk Management???? So sorry to bother you and thanks in advance!!!


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

leptokurtic said:


> Errrr which leading university in Pakistan offers MBA in Risk Management???? So sorry to bother you and thanks in advance!!!




Sorry ... i typed in a flow... like banker was typed as banking....  its USA. Currently in Pak i have never heard any uni offering risk management course.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

uroojs said:


> 1-How did you get admission in CPA and they granted you exemption in 2 exams?you have been very lucky though!
> 
> I applied for CPA by submitting my assessment letter which says i am eligible to apply for my assoicateship. and by paying a fee of 285 AUD.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this great help!

Best Luck!


----------



## micheaelsteyn (Sep 5, 2012)

*Hi*

Both the places are good for well qualified candidate..You can try your luck into both places


----------



## Triesie (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi All

Do you perhaps know if there are any recognised conversion courses that can be done through distance learning (i am a CA registered with SAICA)? I am currently awaiting approval on a 176 visa, and would like to start the conversion course before migrating to Perth in the next year or so.

Thanks


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Triesie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do you perhaps know if there are any recognised conversion courses that can be done through distance learning (i am a CA registered with SAICA)? I am currently awaiting approval on a 176 visa, and would like to start the conversion course before migrating to Perth in the next year or so.
> 
> Thanks


From which Institute you've got your migration assessment?It might have advised you on the route to that qualification.You can check the recognition of your CA on CPA/ICAA websites.

Thanks.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Expat Forum


----------

